# movie: A Quiet Place



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

On Christmas last year, Stowlin had made a post about Bird Box, it was quickly compared to A Quiet Place. Over the weekend, I watched A Quiet Place. Oddly enough, it was already in my list to watch on Netflix and showed up a week later... timing, eh?

I have to assume whoever wrote the script has little life experience or wasn't able to think deeply into their subject matter, because I found the movie to have so many holes in it, at times it was hard to take serious. It's like the film was based on a dream, yet not a complete dream and the writer didn't bother to fill in the gaps before making it into a film. 

The acting was fine, they all did a good job with what dialogue was there, and they all did good with acting quiet as to not make noise to attract the monsters. But soooo much of it didn't make sense. Too many things to list here, but for those who also saw it... do you agree with me?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks. I'll watch it this week.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Good idea executed poorly. That's my review.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

They have the movie Atlas Shrugged on Amazon Prime now. At 4 1/2 hours it's broken into 3 parts.

You'll get more out of the movie if you've read the book.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Elvis said:


> They have the movie Atlas Shrugged on Amazon Prime now. At 4 1/2 hours it's broken into 3 parts.
> 
> You'll get more out of the movie if you've read the book.


I'm still trying to figure out why they changed the actors for each part.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Bad scripts and weak ideas aside... I do find it interesting how many of these "Apocalyptic" type films have seem to come out in the last 10-12 years. I'd guess there have been at least 6-8 maybe more depending on how tight of grip you put on the subject of end of the world. 

Anyone else find that interesting?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why they changed the actors for each part.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yea, And Dagney wasn't as beautiful as I had always imagined her. But for someone who wants a review of the book without reading 800 pages I thought it was a good movie.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BookWorm said:


> Bad scripts and weak ideas aside... I do find it interesting how many of these "Apocalyptic" type films have seem to come out in the last 10-12 years. I'd guess there have been at least 6-8 maybe more depending on how tight of grip you put on the subject of end of the world.


It goes back farther than that, however, it the movies I'm referring to just had a differing slant.

I'm referring to things like "Rosemary's Baby" or Schwarzenegger's "End of Days." It's the same overall plot, meaning the end of the world. These movies of that time proffered the end of the world by spiritual villains.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Elvis said:


> Yea, And Dagney wasn't as beautiful as I had always imagined her. But for someone who wants a review of the book without reading 800 pages I thought it was a good movie.


Yeah, as always, the book is better. But I did enjoy the movie.


----------

